# Italy 09-10 May



## A_Skywalker (May 4, 2009)

09 May 15:00 Sampdoria v Reggina 2.30 3.00 3.00  
09 May 17:30 Lazio v Udinese 2.35 3.10 2.87   
10 May 12:00 Atalanta v Genoa 2.40 3.10 2.80   
10 May 12:00 Cagliari v Roma 2.87 3.20 2.30  
10 May 12:00 Catania v Fiorentina 3.75 3.25 1.90  
10 May 12:00 Chievo v Inter Milan 4.00 3.30 1.83  
10 May 12:00 Lecce v Napoli 1.70 3.50 4.50 
10 May 12:00 Siena v Palermo 2.40 3.00 2.87   
10 May 12:00 Torino v Bologna 1.90 3.25 3.75  
10 May 17:30 AC Milan v Juventus 1.83 3.40 4.00


----------

